# A Trout Angler,s Guide to the Au Sable River



## TheFlyfisher (Feb 22, 2001)

I just really have a question about why people can,t post where they fish on a stream. That is what turned me off this forum in the first place and many others. And I have fly fished all over this country and every where I went people always told me where I could catch some fish. 
People it is no secret about where you fish or what hole you are fishing. Example: A Trout Angler,s Guide to the Au Sable River or the Pere Marquette River books copyright 2002 Challenge Chapter Trout Unlimited Bloomfield Hills Mi. Here is a book that tells you about Burtons Landing, Louies Landing my god about the Holey Waters, what kind of bottom, how deep, and how to get there.Also tells you what flies to use, how wide the stream is. And it tells alot more and it is sold in all the flyshops. And put out by Trout Unlimited. 
Why is this ??? They want to make money just like the rest of us. There are no secret honey holes anymore people. So quit playing this childs game about not revealing your honey holes. I picked these up at The Fly Factory by the way last weekend.And they sell like hotcakes. I fish all over Mi. and out west and I,ll tell my honey holes to anyone so they can enjoy what I have. And remember these rivers aren,t yours they are for all of us to fish. 
Theflyfisher


----------



## Rondevous (Mar 14, 2005)

Good points and it goes even farther than trout streams.

Lures,times and locations for walleyes and perch, sturgeon, bass... you name it.

I'd like to think the more aware people are of spots the better care they would recieve.

What good is a resource if nobody knows about it?


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

TheFlyfisher said:


> They want to make money just like the rest of us.


How would I make money?



TheFlyfisher said:


> There are no secret honey holes anymore people.


Actually I fish many places that hold good numbers of nice trout and not only don't see other fishermen, but don't see any evidence that others have fished there recently.

I share a lot of these places with my friends, but give me one good reason that I should share them with people who are not willing to do any work to find their own places and then show all their friends the places you have shown them.

But if you want, send me a list of your hotspots and after I prevue them I'll consider sending you some of mine.


----------



## MPsteelheader (May 2, 2000)

im goin with splitshot on this one...

smaller water is more sensitive to angling pressure...

look, research, study, and most importantly fish


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

This topic comes up every now and then in the forums. Simply put, it is the wish of ownership not to discuss most streams in specific detail. Specific holes are not to be mentioned as well. Of course there are a couple of exceptions, the holes immediately below a place such as Tippy Dam on the Big Manistee R. being one.

Where would the naming of rivers begin and end? How about some of the smaller streams that could not take the pressure if they were discussed in an open forum? This site gets thousands of "views" a day by anglers. Many of them are just browsing the site, knowing they can pick up bits of valuable information.

We do share quite a bit in here, most of that coming via emails and personal messages between members.

Just stick around this site, get to know the guys and gals who frequent this place, attend outings (they are a great way to meet and bowse through the members' mind (such that they are....:lol.


----------



## mondrella (Dec 27, 2001)

I understand in a way what you are saying. The thing is there are thousands and thousands of people who visit this site and others who will not go out and buy those books. 
I fish a river that few know about for the quality of massive browns. Fish over 5lbs are caught quite frequently when water conditions are right. If the word gets out about this river. It would not take long for that to change due to size and where it is located. THe fact is many people are not willing to get out and pay their dues to find fish. Guess what I have fished tons of different rivers and streams and did not rely on a book to tell me this is the best place section of river to hook into a brown over 20". I spent thousands of hours of time learning every bend and hole in a stream and have spots even below croton that if one stands just right beside a hole can catch quality trout. Move 2 foot either way nothing or dinks. I enjoy reports like the ones Splitshot post. I don't need to know what river you are fishing and where you caught fish. Just shareing the fact you got out and did well or poor enjoying what I love to do is enough. Besides I like fish porn.


----------



## troutbum64 (Mar 8, 2003)

I too have to agree with splitshot on this, I have no problem taking someone up north to fly fish or learn to, but I'm not giving out gps co-ordinates to the holes I've found while floating the different rivers here in MI.

The respect for the water and fish is not overly evident in the majority of people. I would hate for a couple of the holes I camp out on to become a talking point on this forrum. It would ruin them in my opion.

I have an older brother who is only about the numbers, how many he killed on a trip etc., I always hear from him "I have a family to feed", I tell him and others, take up bass fishing, their fun to hook and in aboundent numbers everywhere.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Guess I dropped the ball a lot of times because I always share when where and how I did up north. Of couse I fish mostly the big water areas of the AuSable, and spend some time on the Mason Tract--which most of us know every inch of. I know there are probably 1000 members that know that tract just as well as I do.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Amen Banditto. I saw one of yours!  :lol: 

The format that the staff has come up with is pretty good common ground IMO. We get to share our river stories with pictures and stories. Holes aren't names but the rivers sometimes are and even stretches on some rivers. Many times the stories include date, time, water & air temps, condtions, and hatches. That should be more than enough information to point people in a good direction. Part of the fun of being in the outdoors is exploring. If you know what is happening on a river system by our reports then you really have everything you need. You always can PM someone and ask for further details but as others have said why should someone give up their honey holes with no recipication of friendship or anything?


----------



## brookid (Aug 25, 2004)

I would agree...posting specifics makes me nervous...

I posted a report a week or two ago and featured 3 streams that are very dear to me...

These streams recieve very little pressure (all things considered) and I'd like to keep it that way...selfish?...absolutely. These streams have no paths, trampled banks, empty coke cans, beer cans, worm containers, spinner, leader or tippet packages...the only signs of life are the occasional footprint or a fly, hook or splitshot dangling from a tree branch...

I spent 20 + years bushwacking my way up and down them, studying platte maps, topo maps and any other map looking for (or day dreaming about) that "undiscovered" access point to reach fish that have never seen a fly...

Do i own or have exclusive rights to the stream...of course not...

Do i want these streams to remain low profile...of course...selfish...yes.

I would be willing to bet if i went back to my original post...named the streams and gave access information...the pressure on those streams would increase exponentionally...and I can't imagine the streams being able to handle it.

I can't prove that theory...nor do i want to test it...


There are a lot of "eyes" on these sites...and not just local folks...myself included...



Brookid


----------



## TheFlyfisher (Feb 22, 2001)

When I was at the Au Sable River 2 weeks ago and walked into The Fly Factory they were more than willing to tell me alot of spots to go and gave me directions how to get there and how far to walk to the holes. The same was when I was talking to them about the Pere Marquette they told me about holes by Gleasons Landing and the cottage which I am very familiar with. And I do have my holes I enjoy on the P.M also and I been fishing there a number of years caught alot of fish and released them. 
I tell all my friends to fish Gleason,s Landing , the green cottage ect. but I don,t tell them exactly where to fish and I don,t think there is nothing wrong with that. And they respect the water, don,t litter and practice catch and release. The reason is I like to see people have as much fun as I did in an area and how else is someone going to learn if there fishing where there are no fish. 
I disagree people won,t buy the books either. I bought one and 3 other people bought the same books from Trout Unlimited to use as a canoe guide and for fishing. And these aren,t the only books out there. There are many books out there on our rivers and streams. And the best resource is the fly shops themselves. There out to make money and want you to have a good time so you will come back and spend more money so they tell you where to go, what flyies to use and what time there biting. Michigan out of doors showed the Painted Creek and they were fishing and saying how much fun they have there. 
I payed my dues with many miles of walking the P.M and have alot of holes I fish also and have told my friends for them to come back and say what a great time they had . My dentists was going to South Dakota for the first time to flyfish in Spearfish Canyon which I fish 2 a year. He got a guide and the guide from Spearfish Canyon Lodge took him and his son about 1000 yards from the lodge and stayed there all day. He was really disapointed untill he got my notes out I gave him to take and fished where I do when I go out and him and his son had a ball. If I didn,t tell him where to go his trip would of sucked. And they were just learning and they might of got turned off flyfishing all together. 
I guess each to there own but I have know problem letting people know where to go just like Trout Unlimited doesn,t have a problem with it. And with the books that are out and T.V shows and the Flyshops themselves giving out information there will be pressure on the rivers. And not to mention other forums that tell all where to fish.


----------



## brookid (Aug 25, 2004)

...walking into a fly shop and asking a question is a one on one situation...much different than the internet...imagine that same flyshop crowded with 200,000 people and the guy behind the counter gets on the loud speaker and say "they've been hit'n fish downstream from bridge "x" using "x" fly...what do think would happen? those poor fish would #hit themselves with all the line in the water...

...I have absolutely no problem sharing information...one on one...but I'm also carefull on who and how much I reveal...

...as for trout unlimited...I can only imagine the cringing that goes on when a new stream makes the list...if i ever saw one of "my" stream included, like those trout at bridge "x", i'd #hit myself...

flyfisher, god bless ya for wanting to share information, helping people out and wanting everyone to share in the joy of a day on the stream...but be careful what you wish for...


just my 2 cent...


brookid


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

brookid said:


> There are a lot of "eyes" on these sites...and not just local folks...myself included...
> Brookid


Holy smoke! You mean we messed up and let a foreigner from Illinois in here?:lol:


Just kidding unless you claim to be a Bears, Blackhawk, or Fighting Illini fan!:yikes:


----------



## kienbaumer (Jan 29, 2001)

The au sable river is a "spot". There are big fish upstream and downstream from every single access! If you have that TU book or you know where you can access well then you will have trophy class fish in front of you. I'm willing to be every hole/pool is somebodys favorite spot. If you know where the fish are and what they are taking and you find that out from somebody else......well to me your cheating yourself because trying to figure that out is the best part. To tell you the truth I don't really bother to look at reports when it comes to fly fishing because it changes from day to day from bend to bend from trout to trout. Its not like the trout leave they are always there and you can find a way to get them.


----------



## Molson (Apr 18, 2003)

kienbaumer said:


> The au sable river is a "spot". There are big fish upstream and downstream from every single access! If you have that TU book or you know where you can access well then you will have trophy class fish in front of you. I'm willing to be every hole/pool is somebodys favorite spot. If you know where the fish are and what they are taking and you find that out from somebody else......well to me your cheating yourself because trying to figure that out is the best part. To tell you the truth I don't really bother to look at reports when it comes to fly fishing because it changes from day to day from bend to bend from trout to trout. Its not like the trout leave they are always there and you can find a way to get them.


  

Go Fish .


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

I have personally shared many of spots with others and let me tell you what I think of those ******* books that identify specific spots. Prior to Bedfords book coming out, I never had a problem with tresspassers or garbage along the stream that runs through my property. Within two years of his writtings about my little stretch, almost everytime I go to the cottage I have to kick people off the property and clean up tons of garbage. Thanks JIM!!!

I'm with Brookid here (even though he's a FIP) one on one is fine, but posting specifics to thousands of eyes only promotes trouble. BTW Brookid....just a joke!

Get out, explore, change tactics, and learn how to read water. Eventually you wont have to depend on anyone to tell you were to go.

Marc


----------



## brookid (Aug 25, 2004)

...allright people let me remind you...born, raised and reared in ALPENA, MICHIGAN...college educated at Ferris State University...best 7 years of my life...so lets lay off the ex-pat...:lol:.

Kingfisher...I get that in Wisconsin to...it sucks to be the step child... 

NEMich...yes, big brother is always watching...and no I'm actually a Bruins, Dolphin and Oakland A's fan...and yes it's going to be another long year...


Brookid


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

Brookid, coming from northern Indiana, I too had to put up with the FIP. So I can't hold Illi against you. ALthough, a BRUINS fan....can't let that one go by....

Good fishing to you!

Marc


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

As residents of Michigan we have no more rights to our waterways as anyone as long as they pay the license fee. I have been on both sides, and when I lived in WI many people hated the people from Chicago. In northern Michigan many hate people from Detroit or Ohio or Indiana or any other place.

In Wisconsin they kind of accepted me because I was from Michigan a similar state. I could guess why people show such disdain, but I cant really think of any good reason why. I judge people based on their character and not on where they happen to be from. As far as I am concerned you are welcome here all the way up until the time you start breaking the rules or act like an idiot, but that goes for anyone no matter where your from.


----------



## born2fish (Aug 1, 2005)

I agree there are not any secret holes on the major rivers, however some are better than others. Seeing how salmon season is coming up any hole that holds fish, with some wood structure, and a snage free drift is prime territory. Sure during the season a dozen people or so might figure it out but if someone posted its discription on this site that number would double or tripple. I support the moderator in that its better policy to keep specific places to oneself.


----------

